# The TripleF Slapfest



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

*For some reason these knuckle-draggin, banana-eatin', jungle-jumpers wanted to slap me around. Here's the thread they started:*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=173192

I got bombs in the mail today from:
ja3480
massphatness
gwc4sc

This is from the inital blast.....










More pics to come when I recover.....

You dirty bastages!


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

AWWW....how sad.....you need the slap around.....sumbitch


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

rck70 said:


> AWWW....how sad.....you need the slap around.....sumbitch


Sad but true Russ!!! lollol


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

rck70 said:


> AWWW....how sad.....you need the slap around.....sumbitch


:tpd::r:r


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

I am loving this!!!! :chk:chk:chk:chk

Now just go back to your corner and behave young man. :r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

No real pics you know that's NOT acceptable!


Let's go real pics no excuses!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Sigh... I gotta agree with Al on this one.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

3F - you do know my package was a 2 for 1 special, right?

hk3 rode shotgun with me. :r


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

massphatness said:


> 3F - you do know my package was a 2 for 1 special, right?
> 
> hk3 rode shotgun with me. :r


No sir. Had no clue.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

TripleF said:


> No sir. Had no clue.


The note was signed "Hal-Phatness"


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

massphatness said:


> The note was signed "Hal-Phatness"


I immediately took it to mean HAIL Phatness. Sorry about that.

Pics in the next clueless post.


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Scott, I saw you liked to fish so I thought that I would configure my package to fit the bill a little more accordingly. You are not off the hook yet:ss


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

From Gary

From Hal (hk3) and Vin (massphatness)

From John (ja3480)









and a nice pic (from John) of what I presume to be are the members of the show The Saprano's?

Listen, I have no reason why this bombing took place. I am eternally grateful however and hope that some day I can share the love with each one of you face-to-face.

Thank you sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo very, very much.

Ok, now back to the banter and trash talkin'..........................GIRLZ!! :r


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Holy:BS that was a nice bomb on you Scott!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I see some there I know you don't like. Tell ya what, I'll give you a 5 Vegas for each one you want to part with. Sound good? Call me and we can talk.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> I see some there I know you don't like. Tell ya what, I'll give you a 5 Vegas for each one you want to part with. Sound good? Call me and we can talk.


FYI - Scott and I have a signed agreement regarding such transactions.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

massphatness said:


> FYI - Scott and I have a signed agreement regarding such transactions.


He speaketh the truth  However I might be able to be persuaded if your signing bonus is higher AL!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

massphatness said:


> FYI - Scott and I have a signed agreement regarding such transactions.


You have me confused with someone who gives a :BS.

Scott, no worries just call me. K?


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice to see Scott getting his a$$ handed to him. It's a beautiful thing. :tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

TripleF said:


> He speaketh the truth  However I might be able to be persuaded if your signing bonus is higher AL!


I'd make sure you're familiar with the section of our contract that spells out the remedies available to me in the event you circumvent or otherwise break our contract before dancing with the Dunellen Devil.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

massphatness said:


> I'd make sure you're familiar with the section of our contract that spells out the remedies available to me in the event you circumvent or otherwise break our contract before dancing with the Dunellen Devil.


F U and the horse you road in on! (See Vin on his horse HERE )

(FFF call me you have my number)


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Very nice job guys!!!!! Some great smokes there!!!! Great hit on a great brother!!!!....even if he should shut up!!!!! :ss


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Enjoy em all bro. You deserve it. Give the CC's a second chance if you have already tried some of those you might be surprised the second time around.

Thanks to John, Vin, Hal, and Ricky(if his ever shows up) for helping me smack this crazy old man.:tu


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> Enjoy em all bro. You deserve it. Give the CC's a second chance if you have already tried some of those you might be surprised the second time around.
> 
> Thanks to John, Vin, Hal, and Ricky(if his ever shows up) for helping me smack this crazy old man.:tu


Well said my WC buddy !! It was a good time packing up that package for you Scott!!

By the way that pic of the Saprano's I consider there was 5 of us on this Bomb {well if Ricky gets of his a$$} {j/k Pal} It was an approriate Considering you have the MOB on your side ! So don't think your going to start a war!! Keep the family peace!

Vin , Hal , Ricky you guys are :mn Thanks!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> Enjoy em all bro. You deserve it. Give the CC's a second chance if you have already tried some of those you might be surprised the second time around.
> 
> Thanks to John, Vin, Hal, and Ricky(if his ever shows up) for helping me smack this crazy old man.:tu


Crazy? Old? Who you referring to PUNK? :cb :r


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

TripleF said:


> Crazy? Old? Who you referring to PUNK? :cb :r


Uuuuuhhhh......George?

:r YOU !!!!!!

Crazy and old in a good wise way:tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> Uuuuuhhhh......George?
> 
> :r YOU !!!!!!
> 
> Crazy and old in a good wise way:tu


I'm not old - just experienced!! Scott is ancient!!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> Uuuuuhhhh......George?
> 
> :r YOU !!!!!!
> 
> Crazy and old in a good wise way:tu


You were right on your first guess......George is much older than I am!!


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

(Reporting in from Dallas Ft. Worth)

Told you I wasn't done with you! :r (Geezer)


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

hk3 said:


> (Reporting in from Dallas Ft. Worth)
> 
> Told you I wasn't done with you! :r (Geezer)


Funny.......Ha Ha ,..........

*Yeah, but you are DONE NOW!!!:hn*


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Did you ever get a package from Ricky??


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> Did you ever get a package from Ricky??


It goes out tomorrow slap dick! I can't find what I wanted to send him!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

hehehe. slap dick. :r


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

rwhit37 said:


> It goes out tomorrow slap dick! I can't find what I wanted to send him!


OK thought I had heard everything!!! Gotta love those funny family nicknames!!!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

rwhit37 said:


> It goes out tomorrow slap dick! I can't find what I wanted to send him!


Ricky, there really is no need to send anything. Really. No, I'm not kidding. The fun has been had and the moment of the gang bomb on me has passed.

The economy is tight, keep your money, send cigars to another newbie when the time is right.

I do appreicate the thought however, it was fun!!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> Did you ever get a package from Ricky??





rwhit37 said:


> It goes out tomorrow slap dick! I can't find what I wanted to send him!


Why does Gary have to be a slap dick?

Did you see how he rocks that BABOTL t-shirt?


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

rwhit37 said:


> It goes out tomorrow slap dick! I can't find what I wanted to send him!





massphatness said:


> Why does Gary have to be a slap dick?
> 
> Did you see how he rocks that BABOTL t-shirt?


HAWT!!!!:r:r


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Scott, I know you're not a big CC fan. I think I can find a home for them if Florida is too hot! :ss


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

jjirons69 said:


> Scott, I know you're not a big CC fan. I think I can find a home for them if Florida is too hot! :ss


Jamie....you know I hate cc's bro. You know it, but the reason those 10 RP Royal Sections were sent was cuz gnukfu sent me one a while back. I tried and it liked it and told George so. Well George made apost on here somewhere letting the whole world that I found a credit card I like. There you have it.

Still not a fan of credit cards though....you're right.


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> OK thought I had heard everything!!! Gotta love those funny family nicknames!!!


He is pretty much family, like a brother to me.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

rwhit37 said:


> It goes out tomorrow *slap dick*! I can't find what I wanted to send him!


Friggin awesome :chk


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Why does Gary have to be a slap dick?
> 
> Did you see how he rocks that BABOTL t-shirt?





mugen910 said:


> HAWT!!!!:r:r


You guys want more pics?:r

Thanks for sticking up for me Vin


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

rwhit37 said:


> It goes out tomorrow slap dick! I can't find what I wanted to send him!


What is so funny about my nickname?

That is the name I use when I make p0rn movies. Actually It is Captain SlapDick. I am in to the pirate fetish thing. Aarrrrrrgh


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Well, a surprise arrives in the mail today from Ricky (rhit37) and I am thrilled. Talk about doing some extra homework, he not only bombed me with some fine sticks but also included some water resistant coasters (suck up the sweat from your glass instead of laving a small lake) with Guy Harvey fishing art on each.

*I love it!! Thank you Ricky!!!*


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

This makes me smile.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Scott, you got worked son. You deserve it too for all that help you give around here :tu


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Sweet Guy Harvey coasters!!!!!!!!!!!!! :tu


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice way to :sl Scott around there. :tu


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

very nicey. Great hit on great BOTL :ss


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

hk3 said:


> Sweet Guy Harvey coasters!!!!!!!!!!!!! :tu


:tpd: Great job Ricky !! Coasters are Bad ass!!!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Atta boy Ricky!!!

Well done buddy:tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice Hit Ricky!!!! I Like The Prolonged Scott Slapfest Concept!!!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Shut Up George!!


----------

